# Error inserting it87 module

## h2sammo

```
 main bobby # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                 7784  0 

radeon                375456  2 

drm                   175136  3 radeon

snd_pcm_oss            44192  0 

snd_mixer_oss          19448  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32224  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7608  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                57376  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7436  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

b43                   128040  0 

ssb                    39208  1 b43

forcedeth              60900  0 

i2c_nforce2             8000  0 

k8temp                  5560  0 

main bobby # modprobe it87

FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Device or resource busy
```

i have installed lm_sensors and run sensors-detect:

```
Found `ITE IT8716F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!

    (address 0x290, driver `it87')
```

what is the error due to?

i made that sensor a module in kernel.

```
main bobby # dmesg | grep it87  

[   15.867324] it87: Found IT8716F chip at 0x290, revision 0

[   15.867333] it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

[   15.867335] it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

[   15.867396] ACPI: I/O resource it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x296]
```

----------

## haarp

http://hansdegoede.livejournal.com/7932.html

----------

## saellaven

Assuming an Asus motherboard,

ACPI says the resources are already reserved, in this case for the asus_atk0110 driver. The 2.6.31 kernel is more strict about handing over control to another driver now and would prefer that the atk0110 driver handle sensor data. The proper fix is to enable CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110, disable CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 and upgrade to lm_sensors-3.1.1.

Failing that, add acpi_enforce_resources=lax to your kernel's boot options (this is the wrong way to do it, but will return the previous behavior).

----------

## h2sammo

my mobo is a DFI NF590 SLI-M2R/G.

i could not find anything about it in the kernel...

is there a way to allow it87 sensor modules on this board?

----------

## saellaven

you should be able to get the old behavior back if you add acpi_enforce_resources=lax to your boot options. 

lm-sensors.org appears to be down right now, so I can't see if there is an ACPI driver available for your motherboard or if there are still only Asus ACPI drivers.

----------

## h2sammo

i used acpi_enforce_resources=lax in boot.config and now i get tons more info, thank you:

```
bobby@main ~ $ sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +36 C

Core1 Temp:

             +34 C

it8716-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

VDDR:      +1.31 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

+3.3V:     +1.22 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

+5V:       +4.84 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)   

+12V:     +11.97 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +16.32 V)   

in5:       +1.44 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in6:       +1.84 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

5VSB:      +4.81 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)   

VBat:      +3.12 V

fan1:     3214 RPM  (min = 3245 RPM)                   ALARM

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3245 RPM)                   ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3245 RPM)                   ALARM

temp1:       +54 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =   +84 C)   sensor = diode   

temp2:       +43 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =   +84 C)   sensor = invalid   

temp3:       +84 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =   +84 C)   sensor = invalid   ALARM

vid:      +1.550 V
```

if i use the stable lm_sensors i get what you see above. if I unmask it, i get:

```
bobby@main ~ $ sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:       +53.0 C  (crit = +84.0 C)                                        

                                                                              

k8temp-pci-00c3                                                               

Adapter: PCI adapter                                                          

Core0 Temp:  +35.0 C                                                          

Core1 Temp:  +32.0 C                                                          

it8716-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:         +1.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:         +1.31 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in2:         +1.22 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in3:         +2.88 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in4:         +2.99 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in5:         +1.44 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in6:         +1.84 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in7:         +2.86 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

Vbat:        +3.12 V

fan1:       3214 RPM  (min = 3245 RPM)

fan2:          0 RPM  (min = 3245 RPM)

fan3:          0 RPM  (min = 3245 RPM)

temp1:       +53.0 C  (low  = +127.0 C, high = +84.0 C)  sensor = thermal diod

temp2:       +42.0 C  (low  = +127.0 C, high = +84.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

temp3:       +81.0 C  (low  = +127.0 C, high = +84.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

cpu0_vid:   +1.550 V

```

but there is the following error every time i start the unmasked program:

```
/etc/sensors.conf does not exist
```

----------

## Cyker

General warning:

Be careful if you disable IT87 module; This disables fan control and depending on the motherboard and BIOS, this may also stop (some of) the fans from running!  :Shocked: 

The ATK ACPI driver has NO support for changing the fan duty cycle at the moment, so the acpi=lax is required if you need software fan control.

----------

